# Troy-Bilt Ranger 140cc 24” tiller won’t start



## AndyHutch1947 (Mar 15, 2013)

I need to turn over my garden so I pulled out my 1+ year old Troy-bilt 24” garden tiller and it wouldn’t fire. Drained gas and added new gas plus fuel treatment. Not firing. Sprayed ether into the carb and it fired off but would not continue running. The push to prime rubber piece has a hole in the center. Do I push with finger over the hole or not? Oh yea...the run/stop button was in the run position.

What’s next?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Cover the hole with your finger. Are you using ethanol blend gas? Could be a plugged port, stuck needle valve in the carb.
You should think about using a fuel stabilizer, or run the carb dry and drain the gas into a container before you leave the tiller sit for the winter.


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

I agree with Pogobill, it sounds as if you may have a slug of water in your float bowl, or a plugged port. I personally like to run the bowl dry at the end of the season. With fresh fuel in the spring they usually start right up. I'd wager that just cleaning the float bowl would fix your issue. Water does not flow like fuel and will act as a plug. I hope this helps.


----------

